# A nice new woodstore, well hopefully



## Doug B (16 Sep 2009)

Prompted by a couple of posts about storing wood, i thought i`d share a few pics & words on what i hope will turn out to be a decent area to store my wood.

After being moaned at over the last umpteen years about the state of the area i keep my timber, i finally got chance to start sorting it out last weekend.
This is what it had looked like for, if i`m honest, far to long.






Underneath some of the timber were to manholes, one of which was very large, which to my shame had not been finished for about 5 years. so the first thing after laying a few blocks to see where things were going to fall, was to form a concrete closing plate for the top of the large manhole.









The large yellow tub was just the right size for the new cast iron cover, so it was half filled with water & used as a template.
Next job was to get some concrete down, this would enable me move the the remainder of the timber as i`d run out of space to store it.




The timber was then moved & the big manhole finished.




So this evening i`ve been able to get the remainder of the blocks down, so hopefully tomorrow after work i can get the concreting finished.




Hope this is of interest.


----------



## Blister (17 Sep 2009)

That's one posh wood store 

Very nice 

Well done :wink:


----------



## 9fingers (17 Sep 2009)

Looks very good! Are you going to add a roof at all?

Bob


----------



## head clansman (17 Sep 2009)

hi 

bob, you beat me to it , must have a lean too roof, then all timber in the dry 8) hc.


----------



## Doug B (17 Sep 2009)

Blister":3p98a2x0 said:


> That's one posh wood store



senior management has told me it has to look "posh" or i`ve got to find somewhere else to store my timber [-( 


As for a roof, it will have a carport type constructed roof at one end, though so far a final decision hasn`t been made because the mention of doors both ends has come into the equation. :shock: 

I`ve managed to buy some sturdy racking 10` long & 30" wide, which i`m hoping to use for freshly cut timber. This i don`t want under cover (though protected from the elements) so as to allow as much air circulation as possible.

There will be plenty of wood work soon \/ , just need to get the base finished first  .


----------



## Paul.J (17 Sep 2009)

Looking very nice Doug


----------



## paininthe (17 Sep 2009)

That's a good idea, too many blocks looks passé to me and too much concrete looks bland. A very nice combination. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## wizer (17 Sep 2009)

Doug: Can I store MY wood in there? :lol:


----------



## Max Power (17 Sep 2009)

Looking really good, I would have never considered using blocks with concrete but the result is very pleasing. Looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## Doug B (17 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments,

Tom you can store as much wood there as you like, any exotic perchance    :lol: :lol: :lol: 

This afternoon/evenings installment.









Base finally finished, i have to admit the design was more about ease of laying than looks. Each 800mm square of concrete was one full load in the mixer & the blocks made it easy to get a good fall to the drain in the center. Also my days of mixing & laying two ton of concrete in one go are way behind me


----------



## wizer (17 Sep 2009)

The words wifey used when she saw the latest timber haul where exotic, if that helps? 

Looking good. I might do something similar.


----------



## 9fingers (17 Sep 2009)

Mixing that concrete will loosen up that back of yours Tom!

Bob


----------



## wizer (17 Sep 2009)

Kill or Cure Bob.


----------



## 9fingers (18 Sep 2009)

I sincerely hope it will be the latter Tom!


----------



## stevebuk (20 Sep 2009)

wow doug, that looks fantastic. I think you have done a sterling job there, hope kath likes it too.
Cant wait to come over now and check it out, so lets hope tuesday is still on.
catch you later mate. :lol:


----------



## Doug B (20 Sep 2009)

Cheers Steve.

Todays progress has been a little slow. The concrete has gone off nicely while i was on my travels Fri/Sat to the wood show, so this morning i went & fetched some racking.
I`ve ended up cutting the racking down a little & putting casters on it. These will be removed eventually but for the time being i need to be able to manoeuver it.




Hopefully when the racking is finished very little of the metal will be showing.


----------



## OPJ (20 Sep 2009)

That's looking great, Doug.  Just out of interest, what did that racking unit cost you? (...I'm sure wizer is already thinking the same question!! )


----------



## Doug B (4 Oct 2009)

Before the progress report, apologies Olly only just saw your post, The racking cost £40 off a farmer.
I thought that was a bargain, until he showed me where it was & the fields i had to traverse to fetch it :shock: . Needless to say the van needed washing   


I`ve managed to get the roof & one side on.









That`s Lurker`s Sycamore awaiting collection, the first inhabitant of hopefully a much used drying store

Whilst putting the roof on, a design fault became apparent, the brackets which form the feet of the racking to which i fixed the casters, can move inwards. Not something you want to find out whilst on top of it fixing roof felt 8-[ #-o definite brown trouser moment.
The solution was a couple of pieces of angle iron, hammerited & fixed between apposing brackets.





Finally i fitted some guttering, i don`t want my precious timber getting wet from run off, not after all this trouble.





Hopefully in the next week or two i will finish the other end, then some sort of removable doors for the front. Not yet sure about the design, as i want to allow maximum ventilation.


----------



## matt (4 Oct 2009)

Hmmm... looking a little beyond (i.e. next door) I see another wood storage opportunity... Quick, shuffle your fence over while they're not looking.


----------



## wizer (4 Oct 2009)

Scaffolding would probably be an ideal solution to timber racking actually. I'm not sure how pricey it is tho...

Very jealous of that space Doug. I do have about the same amount of storage, it's just spread out over drive, garage 2 shed and the garden. I have a very understanding Wife


----------



## crazylilting (5 Oct 2009)

How do you keep moisture from getting into the wood?


----------



## Doug B (6 Oct 2009)

I`m hoping to acquire some of the scaffolding from next door when it`s finished with, for making more storage , though as its been up 2 years so far i`m not holding my breath.

I`m not quite with you Crazylilting about stopping moisture, eventually there will be doors on the front & the other end boarded up.


----------



## jhwbigley (6 Oct 2009)

Doug B":11lsdx34 said:


> , though as its been up 2 years so far i`m not holding my breath.




bloody hell, there nearly as fast as me :lol: 

i do like how u've done the concreting 8) 

John-Henry


----------



## crazylilting (6 Oct 2009)

> I`m not quite with you Crazylilting about stopping moisture, eventually there will be doors on the front & the other end boarded up.



I was under the impression that wood should be stored in conditions that closely match it's destination. Relative humidity and temperature in a perfect world of course. My shop isn't heated as of yet but soon will be for this very reason. I guess it wouldn't matter if it was kept outside if it wasn't going to be there long. But then why would you need storage if it wasn't?


----------



## Doug B (7 Oct 2009)

crazylilting":111q4169 said:


> > I`m not quite with you Crazylilting about stopping moisture, eventually there will be doors on the front & the other end boarded up.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that wood should be stored in conditions that closely match it's destination. Relative humidity and temperature in a perfect world of course. My shop isn't heated as of yet but soon will be for this very reason. I guess it wouldn't matter if it was kept outside if it wasn't going to be there long. But then why would you need storage if it wasn't?



This storage is for newly felled timber & turning wood. The freshly cut timber will have to air dry outside for several years minimum, before it is moved into a dryer environment for final adjustment.

The problem with storing timber in the shop is that it dries out too much, particularly turning timber, so better to store it outside under cover & bring it in, as & when needed. It also takes up valuable shop space, which due to the fact that i can never say no to timber  , means if i put all the timber i have in the shop, i wouldn`t get in there.


----------



## wizer (7 Oct 2009)

Doug B":219sw59g said:


> due to the fact that i can never say no to timber  , means if i put all the timber i have in the shop, i wouldn`t get in there.



I think it's catching... :lol:


----------



## wizer (7 Oct 2009)

Have you got heavy rain up there today Doug? Hows the drainage working?


----------



## crazylilting (7 Oct 2009)

Ahh yes that would explain that one then. Wish i could get my hands on some nice felled wood. Did manage to find about 8 tons of Scottish pine that has been drying for a couple of years but it was grown here in wales so the growth rings are a bit big for my liking, however it will make for a nice set of stairs and interior doors etc... 

Even after four years of outside storage it is still to wet and it was covered from rain etc... Gona make a small kilm get it ready for use.


----------



## big soft moose (7 Oct 2009)

wizer":288pf5iv said:


> Doug B":288pf5iv said:
> 
> 
> > due to the fact that i can never say no to timber  , means if i put all the timber i have in the shop, i wouldn`t get in there.
> ...



yep i know that feeling - and miles (under my corrupting influence) isnt far behind


----------



## katellwood (7 Oct 2009)

scaffolding and couplings that are more cosmetic/permanent than those found on building sites 


http://www.raykel.co.uk/tubeclamps.html#prices


----------



## Doug B (7 Oct 2009)

wizer":2lobg5br said:


> Have you got heavy rain up there today Doug? Hows the drainage working?



It`s working a treat Tom, not that i`ve looked, I just know if it wasn`t i`d be hearing about it & in no uncertain terms from the LOML 8-[ :-$ :lol: :lol:


----------

